

7000 law enforcement officers details leaked by Anonymous Hackers - diggericon
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/07/7000-law-enforcement-officers-details.html

======
Peroni
At what point did someone think this was a good idea? How is this AntiSec?

 _up to 10 Giga Bytes of confidential information, including protected
witnesses._

So in the name of AntiSec they have released the details of people who need &
deserve anonymity. Ridiculous.

